# Base units vs. Time units



## cronicizo (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there such a thing as base start up units for CPT code 01992 modifier QZ

I was told that the base units for  Pain Management cases were 5

The base units for an ortho were 3

and The base units for Spine were 11-13 units 

and that you add that to the time units and that is how many units you bill is that correct?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,
Anesthesia calculation-(Base Value Units + Time Units) x Conversion Factor = Reimbursement.
A second modifier can be used to indicate the status of the patient. Some of the status modifiers add additional time units to the claim.  
The system will automatically add these units.  Do not include these extra units in the billed units. 
Time Unit Calculation Examples
Example 1:
Modifier = AA
Start time = 9:00
Stop time = 11:24
Total time is 2 hours 24 minutes
One time unit = 15 minutes
Total time units = 10
Hope this helps!!
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

